# Airtunes on FreeBSD ?



## zolty (Apr 8, 2010)

Is it possible to run sth like airtunes on FreeBSD ? I mean i want to use FreeBSD to share remote speakers to iTunes ?
Does anyone has any experience ?
I have run mt-daapd server but this is not what i was looking for...


----------

